# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Сатсанга-вайшнавские знакомства по всему миру!

## варвара07

недавно обнаружила в инете замечательный сайт для вайшнавов,Сатсанга,есплатный.там знакомятся для  создания семьи и просто для  вайшнавского общения люди с разных уголков Земли-это же классно!сразу  столько много друзей для души и деловых целей.Вот например хочу я  в Сочи  поехать а  жить там негде,так и зашла  на  сайт  и  подружилась  уже  кое  с кем  и могу  уже в  гости  приехать  в  совершенно "чужой"города  но  с родными вайшнавами.это круто!

----------


## Kripa nidhi das IDS

закрыт он уже со 2 декабря. и группа вконтакте тоже

----------


## Kripa nidhi das IDS

ИЩУ ДЕВУШКУ-ПРЕДАННУЮ ДЛЯ СОЗДАНИЯ ВАЙШНАВСКОЙ СЕМЬИ. ДО 33 ЛЕТ

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> закрыт он уже со 2 декабря. и группа вконтакте тоже


А что не так с этим сайтом? Почему его закрыли? В нашей ятре через него пара образовалась. Я сама хотела на нем зарегистрироваться, и тут узнаЮ, что его закрыли. И есть ли другие вайшнавские сайты знакомств?

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

> А что не так с этим сайтом? Почему его закрыли? В нашей ятре через него пара образовалась. Я сама хотела на нем зарегистрироваться, и тут узнаЮ, что его закрыли. И есть ли другие вайшнавские сайты знакомств?


http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=14241

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=13901

----------

